# What's the deal with GA?



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a VA CHP and a SC non-resident CCW. Between them, I'm pretty much good to go throughout the old Confederate states - except for GA. It doesn't have reciprocity with either SC or VA. I would have thought that a state with a town where carrying a firearm is required would be pretty liberal with recognizing other states' CCWs.

Anyone know of any reasons for this or changes in the offing?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I didn't know that. I know were OK in Florida with them in GA.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

The problem is not with GA. It is with VA and SC. GA law grants automatic reciprocity to any state that recognizes GA permits.

If traveling through the state you shouldn't have any problem though.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> The problem is not with GA. It is with VA and SC. GA law grants automatic reciprocity to any state that recognizes GA permits.
> 
> If traveling through the state you shouldn't have any problem though.


Can't argue with your first statement. The reason I had to get a SC non-resident permit is because SC doesn't recognize VA's CHP. The VA class requirement is only 2 - 6 hours with no qualification. SC requires an 8 hour class with (ridiculously easy) shooting qualification.


----------

